# is this bug edible?



## rompida (Mar 15, 2004)

Anyone know what this is? I found tons of them in my father's cornfield (organic). Wondering if they could be a tasty treat for my frogs. The smallest were about the size of a 1/8" cricket, the biggest were about 1/2"
I'm thinking they may be juvenile "squash bugs", as my father calls them.













sorry for the lack of cropping on the pic.


thanks,

Brian a.k.a. Rompida


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2006)

Where is the edible frog???

Might that be an assasin bug??? i wouldnt know if it is or isnt. In anycase, I wouldnt know if assasin bugs are good or bad for frogs. I've learned to trust the frogs, they know what not to eat. Somehow.


----------



## rompida (Mar 15, 2004)

oops! screwed up that subject line!


----------



## Onagro (Jun 9, 2006)

Khamul may be right. That looks like an assassin bug in the larval state. They can bite with that long, spear-like mouth of theirs. I'm not sure, but aren't assassin bugs toxic to small animals?


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Looks a little painful to eat to me.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2006)

Actually if it is an Assasin bug it could be toxic since I believe it feeds on... what is it milkweed? Or some sort of Cannibus found in the Northeast?????? Indian Hemp????


----------



## rompida (Mar 15, 2004)

o.k. then, I'll pass on them. From what I read, assassin bugs can feel worse than a bee or wasp sting to humans - can't imagine what it might do to a frog!


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Rather than abandon the idea completely, you should get a positive ID on the bug. If it proves to be an edible, your in luck. Howevwer absolutely do not feed then this bug until you get a positive ID.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

They look like milkweed bug (or a similar seed bug like boxelder bug) nymphs to me. for milkweed bugs see http://www.ivyhall.district96.k12.il.us ... kweed.html 
for box elder bugs see http://www.ext.colostate.edu/pubs/insect/05522.html

If they are a milkweed bug then they will be rejected by the frogs (and wild caught frogs typically won't even try on things that are patterened and colored like this) unless they are captive reared. The captive reared ones can be fed on sunflower seeds. I know some people were trying captive reared ones on the frogs with a good success rate. 


Ed


----------



## hkspowers (Aug 23, 2005)

it is a little off topic, but when I was younger I used to play with assasin bugs because I thought they were cool looking. I would pick them up and let them walk on me, and I was never bitten even once! I am amazed and thankful though because I hear they are extremely painful and some south american species can even be fatal to humans. I guess it just goes to show they are very tolerant of handeling before they will attack. Just thought it was funny!


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

Ed is right! It's a milk weed nymph. Very soft bodied and easy to feed out. A little tough to breed, but a good feeder.
Dave


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2006)

ED's_Fly_Meat_Inc said:


> Ed is right! It's a milk weed nymph.Dave


You mean like an Aphid???


----------

